# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Orta Doğunun unutulan yüzü: Suriye Türkmenleri

## ceydaaa

822_112suriye.jpgYüzeysel hamaset dışında kendi kimliği ve tarihsel birikimine yabancılaşmak konusunda biz Türkler'in dünyada rakibi olduğunu düşünmüyorum. Uzun yıllar Türkiye dışında yaşayan Türkler'in varlığını dillendirmek onların dramlarına üzülmek siyaseten kodlanmanız ve ötelenmeniz için yeterliydi. Bu hastalıklı takıntının özellikle yazan çizen takımda yaygın şekilde devam etmesi ise düşündürücü... 

Afganistanda Türkler'in yaşadığını biz Anadoludakiler Sovyet işgalinden kaçıp ülkemize sığınan on binlerce Özbek ve Türkmenin utanç verici dramı ile öğrendik. Sovyet savaşı mağduru bu topluluklardan küçük de olsa bir bölümü Türkiyede iskan edildi. Tarihte Afganistan diye bir devlet olmadığı ve o bölgenin hep Güney Türkistan olarak adlandırıldığı gerçeği ancak bölge ve bölge tarihini bilenler ile sınırlıydı.

Ardından bağımsızlık sürecinde Orta Asyadaki Türk cumhuriyetlerinde yaşanan çatışmalar, savaşlar ile bölgedeki diğer Türk topluluklarından haberdar olduk. Toplum, Türkiye dışında yaşayan Türkler konusunda o kadar bilgisizdi ki bağımsızlığının ilk günlerinde Türkiyeyi ziyaret eden dönemin Azerbaycan Devlet Başkanı Ayaz Muttalibova havaalanında bir muhabirin, Ne kadar güzel Türkçe konuşuyorsunuz. Türkçeyi nerde öğrendiniz? diyeceği kadar cehalet içindeydik. Ardından Irakın işgali ile Irakta Türkmenlerin yaşadığını fark ettik. 

Kerkük, Musul hakkında yarım yamalak inkılap tarihi derslerinden kalma bilgi vardı ama Nereden çıktı bu Türkmenler? sorusunu yanıt verecek kadar derin değildi. Irakta yaşayan her etnik gruba gösterilen cömert ilgiden Türkmenler mahrum kaldı. Bugünlerde ise Suriye haberleri ile birlikte Türkmen ve Türk kelimelerini yine duymaya başladık. 

Sayısı konusunda farklı bilgiler olsa da ortalama iki milyonu yakın bir Türkmen nüfusundan bahsedebiliriz. Katı Arap milliyetçiliği ile yönetilen Suriyede resmi rakamlarda birkaç yüz bin ile ifade edilen Türk nüfusu bilgisi ise tamamen kasıtlı bir yönlendirmenin ürünüdür. Suriye muhalefeti içinde yer alan diğer etnik gruplar kadar yine de ilgi çekmedi Türkmenlerin durumu. Oysa ki Suriye ordusu ile muhalif güçlerin şiddetli çatışmalarına sahne olan Lazkiye, Humus yoğun bir Türkmen nüfusa sahipti.

Orta Asyadan kitleler halinde göç eden Türkmen aşiretleri için Suriye coğrafyası tarih boyunca önemli bir yerleşim yeri özellikle de kışlak oldu. Türkmenler, Anadoluya gelmeden bu kadim uygarlıklar diyarına gelmişlerdi. Özellikle Kuzey Suriye, Anadolu coğrafyasının etnik ve kültürel anlamda doğal uzantısıdır. Masa başında cetvelle çizilen haritanın Suriye Türkmenlerini Anadoludan koparması onlar için acılar ile dolu bir sürecin başlamasını da beraberinde getirdi. 

Ataları Şam kökenli bir aileden gelen Türk olarak bu durumumu paylaştığım herkes beni Arap olduğumu düşündü. Ancak çok değil 80-90 yıl öncesine kadar Konyadan Bursadan farklı olmayan Şam ve Kuzey Suriye şehirleri en az Arap nüfus kadar Türkmenler'e de ev sahipliği yapıyordu. Kaldı ki özellikle Şam yönetsel anlamda her zaman Osmanlı sarayının özel ilgi alanındaki cazibe merkezi olarak büyük ölçüde Türk nüfus barındırıyordu. Şam ve diğer Suriye Türkmenler'i önce Türkiyedeki soydaşlarının vefasızlığı ardından ise BAAS rejiminin baskısı ile tıpkı diğer Orta Doğu ülkelerinde olduğu gibi kimliklerinden uzaklaştılar. Kimliğini korumaya çalışan küçük bir kesim ise acı bedeller ödedi. 

Suriyedeki gelişmelere kendi penceremizden bakamadığımız gibi çözüme yönelik denklemlerde yine Türkmenler'inin adı geçmiyor. Irakta olduğu gibi...

----------

